# is soy constipating?



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got Heather's book Eating for IBS and it says to eat soy as an alternative to dairy (which I already do) but then it says soy is difficult to digest and causes bloating--I'm a vegetarian (no fish either) and get most of my protein from soy, but now I'm starting to wonder if it's causing some of my problems--I've noticed soy milk does make me bloated right after drinking it, but haven't noticed that about other soy products (soy cheese and meat alternatives), altho at this point my system is so irritated pretty much everything I eat seems to bother it--if I cut out soy I have no way of getting protein, according to her book beans and legumes are hard on your system as well as dairy--I'm just running out of things to eat, I'm trying to cut down on insoluble fibers and try to concentrate on soluble too--has anyone with C had success on Heather's diet and does soy bother you??


----------



## 23709 (Dec 8, 2005)

i can only have a little soymilk in my coffee, any more than that is a big problem. Tempeh is fine, but tofu usually doesn't settle well either. Soy protein in moderate amounts is usually ok, but I am so much better in general after going back to eating meat. I was veggie for 7 years, and could hardly digest any of the protein options and was always craving sugar. I love animals, and it was hard to eat meat again, but I"m an animal too, and not eating meat was making me much more sick. (bloated/constipated)


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm starting to worry I might have to go back to eating meat too, it'll kill me to have to do it cuz I love animals too, but I don't know what I'll do if soy is part of what's bothering me--I cut out wheat and dairy and am trying to keep soy to small amounts (and no soy milk)--I've gained weight for no reason in the past few years, you'd think being a veggie would be a good thing but I'm heavier now than I've ever been in my life and I really think it's cuz my body's not working properly, I've had C issues all my life but I was always healthy and had energy, now I'm sick all the time and barely have the energy to drag myself to work and do everything I need to do around the house and I'm not even 40 yet...


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have quite a few soya products no constipation so far


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I regularly drink chocolate soy milk and have never had a problem.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

figures, probably just me, lolthe other thing I'm wondering is about oatmeal and some other soluble fibers being bad for some people with C--I know everyone's different, I'm trying to replace wheat with soluble fibers like oatmeal and brown rice, but now I feel like I'm having trouble because I'm not eating enough insoluble fiber! arrghhhh!!! I'm starting to think heather's diet is more for people with D? has anyone with C had any luck with it? I'm trying to compromise at this point and keep a good amount of insoluble fiber in my diet and just incorporate more soluble in as well, I think just adding some soluble has to help the insoluble to pass through easier and must act as a sort of barrier to the colon lining, since soluble coats the colon with a gel like substance, I guess it may help for it not to be so irritated by rougher insoluble fibers


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

I find that I need both soluble and insoluble fiber....yet sometimes I question this when I'm having a bad day and just dont know what to eat or what kind of fiber will help!I can't tolerate soy milk or yogurt but I can tolerate soy in protein bars such as Luna bars. I eat one for breakfast every morning with my coffee and it actually gets me goin...but that's just me. If you're looking for an alternative to milk and don't want to chance the soy milk maybe you should try rice milk. I drink it and its pretty good, especially teh chocolate kind


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't follow Heather's diet per se, but I take a lot of suggestions. I need both soluble and insoluble fiber, more soluble because of the C. Bananas are a favorite of mine. Also oat bran. When I make muffins I use white flour, whole wheat flour, and some oat bran or oatmeal.Liz


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

kay thanks, I found a yummy hot multigrain cereal from a company called hodgson mill, it has both oat and wheat fiber/bran and soy nuggets, I made it with fruit and it's very yummy and filling, I think I do need the sol/insol combo--I think I do tolerate soy/tofu in a more solid form better than milk, thanks for the rice milk idea I saw it in the store yesterday and hesitated to buy it cuz I wasn't sure how it would taste


----------

